# 270EX for macro



## orionmystery (May 16, 2011)

A few test shots of a single 270EX on Front Mounted Macro Bracket (FMMB), and MPE65, full flash. All Exifs are intact. 

Heavy shadow on the lower part of the subject. I think it's because the light comes down from a higher angle.






Very dim catch lights in the eyes. Again, caused by the same high light angle i think. Refer to the setup pic.















Setup pic:


----------



## carldelain (May 17, 2011)

Very nice shots :goodvibe:


----------



## orionmystery (May 17, 2011)

carldelain said:


> Very nice shots :goodvibe:


 
Thanks, carldelian.


----------



## ChrisA (May 17, 2011)

Like the results and can see the how the angle is affecting the light.  Though I wonder if you were to mount the MT-24 heads on say some Kaiser hotshoe, would you not be able to achieve the same high angle.  I have one flash head mounted on one of these, and use it as a sort of flood light.  Then other I light from the side.  Looking to try out the light tent option following your earlier results.

I have to ask what of the two flash setups you now use.  Do you now use this 270ex version - or the MT-24ex ?


----------



## orionmystery (May 17, 2011)

No..i don't want high light angle as i believe it will create heavy shadow on the lower part of subject.

Been using the MT24EX with concave light tent: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

For this 270EX setup, i use the same concave light tent as well.


----------

